# My new 85UL SS .38 special



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Just back from the gun shop - a 94UL I bought last friday turned up defective - the shop stood behind their sale, and I exchanged it for this fellow.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

How do you like it? How does it shoot? :smt071


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll bet it'll give a good kick. Shot them little fellows most of my life and still do. A lot of people can't hit the barn when their standing inside of it with one. Got to practice a lot till you get the feel for them. Everything just falls into place then. Good luck with her.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet. I've got some Ultramax 125GR round nose - I'll see how those work.


----------



## Jeep274 (Oct 3, 2006)

So have you had a chance to shoot it yet? I have the same model and love it. It is my primary summer carry loaded with 135 gr. Gold Dots. What is funny is that my dad has the 85UL in blue and I could almost double tap with it at 5 yards, but not with my SS model.:smt017 Practice, practice and more practice.:mrgreen:


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Actually I have had a chance to shoot it - very accurate. It was the first time I've fired a revolver in more than fifteen years. It came back nicely.

The trigger is great in single action, and pretty darn good in double action - smooth, even, easy to control. Trigger pull is well within my preferences.

It's interesting - your post came *just* as I've decided to carry the Taurus as my carry gun (at least for a while) around the ranch.


----------



## Jeep274 (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear it. I've been very happy with mine. It is a great gun for the price too. I have been thinking about adding these boot grips in black/silver and possibly having the hammer bobbed.

http://www.grips4guns.com/revolver/taurus/small.html


----------



## Camo Cowboy (Jul 3, 2006)

*Nice gun!*

I have an older model 85.

Just got some CTC laser grips for Christmas.

Gonna have some fun at the range today & tomorrow.










:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Cowboy your going to like that lazer grip once you get it dialed in and using it. I had the same set on a SP-101 Ruger and they were dead on at 20'. That's what I set them at.


----------



## DGreno (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats a nice piece! I have one on my "To Buy" list...


----------

